# Monday 8/25 Floater Trip



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Leaving Gulfcoast Marina in Surfside Monday noonish return Tuesday noonish. Targeting tuna and tile and maybe work a weedline or a grouper drop, time permitting. No alcohol, travel lite, and must have own gear. PM me or give me a call 832 689 7663. Trip usually runs about $180 each with crew of 4.


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Have full crew. Thanks.


----------

